# BBSWagen's 3.2



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

First pic of the car, 
Mild polish done to get rid of the dealer's made buffer holograms! 
They are still some imperfection but it is much better. 

 


Still no plans for it as of now, but when things will get into place i'll update this thread a bit more!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks good from what I can see.....what did you polish it with? I've not had a black car in about 15 years....I know things have changed-new products are out there. I used Meguires H7 Glaze with wax on top.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

I did the menzerna micropolish on a lake country, orange pad, 
followed by the same polish on a white pad, 
Then the klasse all in one cleaner, 
And finally a autoglym HD paste wax. 

There is still some swirl, but they have been cut to 20% of what they were. 

Here are some shots from this morning, still getting used to shoot a black car without flash heads.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

makes me miss my car; looks good :thumbup:


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

damn that is shiny! i just wanna leave fingerprints all over it lol


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> makes me miss my car; looks good :thumbup:


 Your car is at where I think it is?!!!


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats BBS! Sick!


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

I just received my h&r rear sway bar, 
Waiting on my magnaflow exhaust and my unitronic chip later this week, 

I ordered wheels too, 
18X9.5, going to be a bitch to setup, but should look nice!

pics later when it's all done!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone knows the spec of those wheels:










Some place they say 8" other 9" wide!??!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

BBSWagen said:


> Anyone knows the spec of those wheels:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


19x9 wide oem specs


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

I have those on my TT, and they are 18" 

I just didnt took them off yet to look at the width, so they might be 18X9 !


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Any idea of the ET?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

probably 18x8.5


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Finishline wheels tells 18X9 ET 52 sounds right for oem wheels!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

BBSWagen said:


> I have those on my TT, and they are 18"
> 
> I just didnt took them off yet to look at the width, so they might be 18X9 !


no youre right theyre 18s, my typo... they are def 9 wide... check the part that touches the hub and it will give u specs


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

I always took into consideration that they were 8" wide, The tires I ordered are going to be way to skinny!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Very nice!!!! And you chose the absolute best colour!!!!!!


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

18x9 et52


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

I removed the windows tint and debadged the car today, looks cleaner ! 
Still wainting on a piece of exhaust the guys at magnaflow forgot to put in the box, yes i'm that lucky! 

So the car is halfway of where a wanted it to be by now! 

Done: 
Remove tint and badge 
Unitronic chip 1+ 
K&N air filter 
10L of toluène each fillup (to get +/- 94 octane) 

To do: 
Install rear sway bar 
Install exhaust 
Get the wheels, get the valves, mount tires blabla 
Do a stock airbox feed ducting 
buy ceramic brake pads 



I really enjoy the car, all the little things put together really brings more life into it! 

The magnafloe catback had me confused as it is not really a catback system, there will still be 2 pipes from the 2 cats with a muffler before the magnaflow exhaust starts... 

I might remove all that oem stuff, and go with a 2.5 single higflow cat from magnaflow and custom 
collector before it! 

Anyone done something similar?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

If you still have any swirls, have you tried Meguiers H7 Glaze? I've used it to rid the sworls....works like a charm, then wax over the top of that. 

Keep up the good work. 


Oh...btw, what badges did you remove? TT I'm sure how about the rings? Pics....


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

I've debaged only the TT and 3.2 quattro, i kept the 4rings. 

AS for paint correction, i'm far from done, 
but having no garage is not making it easy to work on a black car, even the dustless product produce a lot, i mean a whole lot of dust on a black car in the sun! 

On my grey markIV ki could work the polish in a moderately sunny day, but no way on a black car it dry way to fast. 

I'll have a look at the glaze since its a daily driven car always outside, might just do the job more efficently!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Mine doesn't sit outside at night but is during the day....and it really works on getting rid of them. Since your into the type of pads you used to polish with, I'm sure your using microfiber cloths and many mittens to wash with? I use 3 to wash the car. First one for bugs on front....2nd on lower parts and wheels, third on upper parts of the car....and then many to dry it with. I'm considering getting a blower dryer but need to see how they work-if the work first. 

Good luck.....


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

BBSWagen said:


> The magnafloe catback had me confused as it is not really a catback system, there will still be 2 pipes from the 2 cats with a muffler before the magnaflow exhaust starts...
> 
> I might remove all that oem stuff, and go with a 2.5 single higflow cat from magnaflow and custom
> collector before it!
> ...


 Any input on this?


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

I detailed the car this weekend, did the menzerna polish, the Klasse AIO, the AG SRP, menzerna powerlock, i still have to wax it with the AG HD wax. 

I wrap the gas thanks in gloss black vinyl to see if i prefer that look, and i do, so it will be sent to be painted in the future. 

The Magnaflow catback as been installed and sounds great, see video at the bottom, 

Still have to get my europlates, wheels and rear sway installed. And order a drop, probably ST coilovers! 

Here are some pics of the progress on the car! 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


And the magnaflow sound, taken with my nexus one cell phone from 15 feet, and then from the rear wing cavity...


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

love the sound ! y bother painting the gas tank when it looks good wrapped.. no one would know anyways


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

It's lacking glossiness! 
Car as to go to the paint shop anyway! So why not!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

BBSWagen said:


> It's lacking glossiness!
> Car as to go to the paint shop anyway! So why not!


What did you use to cover the gas cap? Any specific product name? 
Thanks!


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

It's a Avery glossy black vinyle, A9090-0 is the code!
Any sign /lettering shop will have it in stock!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks!!!:wave:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Tomorow is going to be the bigest day so far for the TT

STD coilovers
H&R Rear swaybar
Wheels and tires

I'll update the thread with pictures tomorrow!


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Here the result of all the parts for now!

Still some work on the Stance for the first part of the week!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

it's lookin good


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

I like!


----------



## rajinator (Jul 22, 2011)

sweet


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Some more shooting after it as been drop the lowest it could for now!
STD are manufacturing 2" shortre strut body to give me some more room!

I believe I'm a pic whore!


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

sweeeeet ) 

which size are they?


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

They are 18X9.5 ET 45, the needed 5mm spacer in front!


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

So summer as gone by!

Pretty please with the overall performance, confort of the car!


Yesterday i won the Best Audi in a small local show! 

here's a pic!






And here's a couple more, from a rainy day this past week!


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

awesome pics.. what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a canon 7D, 
my main 3 lenses are the 17-40 F4 , the 70-200 F4 and the 50mm F1.4


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Almost a year later, 2 wheel setup later, here is what my 3.2 looks like 

I've added camber ajustable top mount to my standard suspension coilovers, making them R3 coilovers. 

Fitted SSR Gartmaier 18x9.5 & 18X10.5 still lots of room in the arches! 
Might go wider next year! 

Some pics!


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Wow, intense!!!!:thumbup: Did you changed the fog lens to yellow? Looks tight!!!


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

What are the offset of the 9.5/10.5's? 

Looking real nice!


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

manuel said:


> Wow, intense!!!!:thumbup: Did you changed the fog lens to yellow? Looks tight!!!


 Thanks! I've put some translucent vinylwrap on the lens! 



yip said:


> What are the offset of the 9.5/10.5's?
> 
> Looking real nice!


 18x9.5 ET 38 
18x10.5 ET31


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Thanks! Keep up the good work!


----------

